
Rethinking Apple’s Recipe for Success - JumpCrisscross
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/05/27/business/dealbook/rethinking-apples-recipe-for-success.html?emc=dlbkpm&emc=edit_dlbkpm_20160526&nl=%3Fnl%3Ddlbk&nlid=65508833&referer=
======
chmaynard
Not sure who Robert Cyran is, or if his opinions about Apple are at all
informed. It seems like every tech pundit is taking a tired whack at Apple
these days. Most of them miss the mark, but I guess it sells newspapers.

